# Barn roof rainwater runoff for watering?



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Subscribed. Someone I know was thinking of doing the same thing from a monster arena. The amount of water collected would be staggering during a heavy rainstorm, and with a lot of people having well issues keeping a lot of horses watered in the hot summer months, it seems to make sense.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Friends of mine used rainwater to water their horses. They had the downspout of the eavestrough run right into their horses' water trough. I can't see any reason why rain water that comes off of the roof would harm a horse?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Probably the best way to find out if your water is safe is to collect some after a rain and have it tested (I don't know where you're from but if you contact your local ag rep they could point you in the direction of a lab). Other than that, it's a good idea. We had a couple of big barrels set up to catch water for the plants and it is amazing how much water comes off a roof.


----------



## Trinity Ridge (Nov 27, 2013)

i have captured water off metal roof for my horse and donkey before. i have a riding buddy that has the down spout running right to his watering trough.

water off shingle roofs arent optimal. there are oils from the asphalt, that water continues to wash off them. there are PHAs which are carcinginic .. they are made with fiberglass too which has issues. and if shingle are real old there may be asbestos in them.....which is rare now adays

with all that said, thats the cons to water off shingle roofs. but honestly these IMO are very minute. and i personally collect water off a shingle roof in my chicken yard, and water my rabbits, chickens, cats and dog

use your own descresion.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Ha, I had no idea getting water off the roof _could_ be hazardous... the more you know, I guess!

In any case, yes. I use water off "my" barn's shingled roof to water during most of the winter.
For me, it's a case of the land owners worrying about pipes freezing up in unexpected cold weather and, since they visit their out-of-state home for weeks at a time in the winter, they'll usually just shut the water off for the duration of their absence.
I just stick a bucket under the downspout [rather, former downspout - there's a hole in the gutter for a downspout..but no actual downspout] of the barn and dump that bucket's water into the water troughs whenever the animals need it.
I would LOVE to rig up something more permanent/a way of actually storing whatever extra water I collect, but that's more of a summertime job. Hopefully this coming summer's job.

In any case, no, I have not poisoned my horse or my goats with shingle water. They've been drinking it for 2 winters with zero sickness [non-chronic sickness, that is] between the 3 of them.

One thing to consider might also be any trees/animals/birds that might tend to drop things/land/poo on your roof. My shed/barn is out in the middle of the pasture with no overhanging trees and birds don't tend to land on it = the roof is super clean. However, bird/animal feces or the leaves/needles of poisonous trees could cause a problem for your water supply.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

A friend of mine has used this method for many years with no adverse effect on her horses. She has the water empty into a huge watering trough in the pasture by the barn and another one into a small tank for the stalls.
I will say that a couple of very dry periods resulted in no water at all so it's good that you have a back up pump.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I like Chevaux's suggestion to have some tested. 

I also wonder if you could rig up a charcoal filter to go into the tank, or filter the water coming out. Are you going to have to pump the water out of the tank, or does it have a drain?

Nancy


----------



## cwilko75 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well, we have two options. Just connect the down spouts to the water trough, but I can see over flow issues if we get a lot of rain, which in Ohio can be an issue! Alternatively, the prior owner had a large 550 Gal water tank they used to water the garden with. We could connect to that and then siphon the water from there to the water trough. This may be the best bet because we can store larger quanities of water.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm in SW Ohio, too. Depending on who your ag representative is, you can just have your rain water tested. I would suggest testing it simply because it *is* a shingle roof. I wouldn't worry if it was metal, but it's not.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Since the roof is shingled, build a cover for the barrel. Cut a hole larger than the downspout but keep it above by 3-5". Staple screen over the hole and place a piece of warn out towelling over the screen. This needs to be checked after every rain. It catches the small bits that come off the shingles what would pass thro the screen. During a long dry summer the well was getting low so a system off the roof was a lifesaver. We had rain only twice but when it did the 250 gal tank was filled to overflowing with only 20' of eaves troughing.


----------

